
An Illustrated Guide to Microservices (slides) - itamarst
https://www.datawire.io/slides-an-illustrated-guide-to-microservices/+%22
======
facorreia
Correct link:

[https://www.datawire.io/slides-an-illustrated-guide-to-
micro...](https://www.datawire.io/slides-an-illustrated-guide-to-
microservices/)

~~~
itamarst
Oops. Can't edit the URL unfortunately.

